

Why you won't see hard augmented reality any time soon - bmunro
http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/abrash/why-you-wont-see-hard-ar-anytime-soon/

======
StavrosK
I have a question I haven't seen answered anywhere: How does these glasses
work with focus? When I'm looking (and focusing) 5 meters away, how can I see
an object overlaid there? Surely, I'd have to focus on the glasses, 3 cm from
my eye, no?

How do they fix that?

~~~
sageikosa
At a guess, it would track iris dilation to determine your focus depth.

~~~
CognitiveLens
Iris dilation is primarily a response to light levels, not focus depth. Focus
comes from stretching the lens behind the iris, which is possible to sense
externally, but much more difficult.

------
jwhite
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4273724>

------
PaulHoule
I can't wait until "AR and driving" is like "texting and driving"

